# insulated 4-frame nucs in the US?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


Not a commercial product, but _build your own_ ... 
http://www.michiganbees.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Styrofoam_Nuc_20100813.pdf


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/polystyrene-6-frame-nuc-kit-box-is-unassembled-pnk-1nf/


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Betterbee carries them, and you can insulate them yourself.


----------



## cfalls (Nov 26, 2017)

Rader, sorry about the dup, and thanks for cleaning it up for me. I couldn't find my post -- it didn't appear under "My activity" -- so I assumed it had been lost and rewrote it. I guess probably new users have a short wait time before their threads show up to avoid spam.

Buzz-kill, those poly nucs look nice but they are 6-frame, so I doubt I could squeeze two of them on top of a regular 10-frame Langstroth.

Rader, I'm not very handy, but building my own seems not crazy. It would be even easier than those directions because I don't need the bottom board or the cover. I just need four walls and a little shelf for the frame's "ears" to rest on. The main question would be whether I can get clean square cuts on styrofoam.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

cfalls said:


> Rader, sorry about the dup, and thanks for cleaning it up for me. I couldn't find my post -- it didn't appear under "My activity" -- so I assumed it had been lost and rewrote it. I guess probably new users have a short wait time before their threads show up to avoid spam.
> 
> Buzz-kill, those poly nucs look nice but they are 6-frame, so I doubt I could squeeze two of them on top of a regular 10-frame Langstroth.
> 
> Rader, I'm not very handy, but building my own seems not crazy. It would be even easier than those directions because I don't need the bottom board or the cover. I just need four walls and a little shelf for the frame's "ears" to rest on. The main question would be whether I can get clean square cuts on styrofoam.


Did you check www.betterbee.com


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

cfalls said:


> Rader, sorry about the dup, and thanks for cleaning it up for me. I couldn't find my post -- it didn't appear under "My activity" -- so I assumed it had been lost and rewrote it. I guess probably new users have a short wait time before their threads show up to avoid spam.


Actually, the duplicate post above is mine - I was having issues with my ISP connection. 

For some reason that is not apparent, your initial post was 'moderated' by the system. That means that the forum accepted your post, but it was not visible until a moderator approved it. There are a couple of sub-forums set up that way, but the Equipment forum is not one of them. So I don't know why that happened.

The 2nd thread you created has been deleted, but had the same message as this one, so no big deal. If you experience future posts of yours not appearing as 'public' for an unknown reason, please let a moderator know.

[hr] [/hr]
Foam can be cut with a sharp knife and a straightedge, power saws, or a hot wire. And one way to create a frame rest is to use _two_ thinner thicknesses of foam in place of one thicker one. See this [plywood] plan for a drawing of how that could work ...
http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I made a little nuc box out of two inch foam. I will probly never use it but it was an experment build.








I made the frame rest on it the same way I do on all my hive bodies with two cuts on a table saw. I put foam tops on all my hives and make them the same way.







I will quit doing all this when I run out of free foam, that stuff is like $30 a sheet.

This is the top.







The table saw works pretty good to cut the foam.
Cheers
gww


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Some use such little nuc boxes here too, nice feeding place for the woodpeckers and wild hogs. Pict made in January.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

You could fit the foam inside the outer cover.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I just cut up some of the green foam board from Lowe's on my table saw with an 80 tooth plywood blade. The edges came out super smooth.


----------



## cfalls (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes, but betterbee only has non-insulated (wooden) ones. Still a good option but not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

You can glue the insulation on the boxes works well. I have a top bar hive that I keep the insulation on all year. It has a peaked roof on hinges; for winter the insulation goes on top of the bars and close the roof.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Have you tried calling or e-mailing Honey Paw? It appears they ship globally.


----------



## cfalls (Nov 26, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> Have you tried calling or e-mailing Honey Paw? It appears they ship globally.


They didn't respond. My guess is that they ship globally to distributors, not for like two nucs.


----------

